# Baby in need of new Hawaiian home



## Mommy-To-Be (Jun 3, 2010)

I have exhausted all my options with this cat. I can't give her what she needs.
I think we just weren't meant to be.

She needs a lot of attention and is super affectionate and mischievous. 
She comes with tons of accessories. She is 1 yr old and spayed.

Please if you live on Oahu and have it in you to take in a sweet and a little bit crazy cat, reply and let me know.


----------

